# Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!



## Barschi (19. August 2007)

Hallo,
welcher Fisch aus unseren Angelgewässern schmeckt euch vom Fleisch her am besten.Benennt doch mal die Fische nach einer Skala von 1-5. Egal ob Raubfisch oder Friedfisch.
Mal gucken ob unsere Geschmäcker ähnlich sind.

Grüße von Barschi


----------



## Fischpaule (19. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Moin
wäre bestimmt ein richtiges Thema für eine Umfrage/Abstimmung
1.Barsch
2.Karpfen
3.Hecht
4.Aal
5.Forelle

Gruß, der Fischpaule


----------



## fantazia (19. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

aal
zander
barsch 
forelle
hecht


----------



## Ascanius (19. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1/2 Zander/Aal (kann mich da net für eins entscheiden  )
3 Barsch
4 Forelle
5 Karpfen


----------



## Doc Plato (19. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1. Barsch
2. Zander
3. Aal
4. Forelle
5. Karpfen


----------



## Steffen90 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

das kommt immer auf die zubereitung an!!!

meine hitliste:

barsch (geräuchert und gebraten)
schleie (geräuchert)
hecht (gebraten und aus dem backofen mit kräuterkruste)
karpfen (geräuchert und gebraten)
aal (geräuchet)


----------



## Maifliege (19. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Hallo zusammen,

Makrele = aus der Pfanne
Mefo = gegrillt/gebraten
Barsch/Zander = gegrillt/gebraten
Aal  = geräuchert
Scholle = aus der Pfanne

thats it...
Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Carp4Fun (19. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Meine Top 5:

Zander
Aal
Barsch
Forelle...
...und letzte Woche endlich mal wieder geräucherte Maräne gegessen, ebenfalls ein super leckerer Fisch!#6


----------



## porscher (19. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Hallo zusammen! wenn man sich die ersten Beiträge anschaut gleicht sich das Bild doch schon sehr. Was mir auffällt: Die Forelle steht bei keinem ganz oben auf der Liste,obwohl es landesweit doch sehr vielle Forellenanlagen gibt. Liegt wohl auch daran es viel spaß macht, das Forellenfischen an sich. Naja genug der auswertung! Nun meine Bestenliste:

1. Aal
2. Zander
3. Barsch
4. Hecht
5. Forelle
(die anderen schmecken nicht oder ich entnehme sie erst gar nicht aus ihrem Element)


----------



## Wallerschreck (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1: Zander/Barsch
2: Aal/Wels
3: Forelle/Hecht
4: Karpfen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Naja, so ganz einfach finde ich das nicht.

Z. B. Karpfen.
Ess ich sehr gerne, aber nur aus fließenden Gewässern. Karpfen aus Flüssen haben ein ganz anderes Fleisch/Konsistenz/Geschmack als aus Teichen.

Das gleiche bei Forellen oder Saiblingen. Eine Wildforelle aus einem Bach oder Fluß, ein wilder Saibling aus einem See ist geschmacklich in keinster Weise mit Zuchtfischen zu vergleichen.

Dazu kommt noch grundsätzlich, wie das jeweilige Gewässer aussieht von der Wasserqualität her, vom Besatz (genetisches Material) und der den Fischen zur Verfügung stehenden Nahrung. Da kann die gleiche Fischart komplett "anders" schmecken.

Davon ab kann man im Grunde jeden "Wildfisch" aus entsprechenden Gewässern mit Genuss essen (naja ok., ein bisschen kommts auch auf den jeweiligen Koch/Köchin an)) - egal welche Art.


----------



## Gardenfly (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Fischstäbchen
Zander
Wels
Forelle


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Hallo,

1. Barsch
2. Lax nur Wildfänge
3. Mefo nur Wildfänge
4. Fellchen geräuchert
5. Aal

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Pilkman (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Moin, moin!

(1) Zander
(2) Barsch
(3) Dorsch
(4) Forelle (nur Wildfang)

PS:
Letztlich könnte ich alle genannten Fischarten auf Platz 1 einordnen, aber man muss ja irgendwie abstufen... :q


----------



## buk (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1. Barsch/Zander
2. Thunfisch (...nicht der aus der Dose)
3. Karpfen
4. Boquerones fritas 
5. Dorade (gegrillt)

Die Reihenfolge und Auswahl ist eher beliebig und würde sich täglich ändern.
Eigentlich schmeckt mir fast jeder Fisch, wenn Qualität und Zubereitung stimmen.

gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*



> Eigentlich schmeckt mir fast jeder Fisch, wenn Qualität und Zubereitung stimmen.


So isses, mir auch!! Unter genau den Voraussetzungen!


----------



## maesox (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Meine Favoriten:



*1.Barsch*
*2.Zander*
*3.Renke*
*4.Äsche*
*5.Seesaibling*


----------



## robdasilva (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Meine Hitliste

1. Thunfisch als Steak gegrillt
2. Waller gegrillt
3. Karpfen
4. Forelle geräuchert
5. Makrele gegrillt

Ich grille aber nur auf dem Holzkohlegrill.


Petri Rob


----------



## Kuschi777 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1) Aal
2) Forelle
3) Zander
4) Schleie
5) Hecht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Der bis jetzt beste Fisch den ich gegessen hab ist definitiv der Wels


----------



## Maurice (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

hi
meine 5 besten sind
1Aal
2Zander
3Barsch
4Forelle
5Lachs

mfg
Maurice


----------



## Bellyboater (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1) Mefo (gebraten oder gebeizt)
2) Dorsch (in Bierteig gebraten)
3) Zander (gebraten)
4) Barsch (gegrillt)
5) Refo (geräuchert)


----------



## bazawe (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1. Barsch
2. Zander
3. Seesaibling
4. Renke
5. Seeforelle


----------



## ae71 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

hallo, hier meine top 5:
Dorsch
Zander
Barsch
Steinbeisser
Bachforelle (wild)
die reihenfolge kann man fast in einer stufe ansehen.

grüsse
toni


----------



## Brassenkönig (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1. Aal
2. Zander
3. Barsch
4. Flunder
5. Karpfen


----------



## duck_68 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Sushi von Thunfisch und Plattfischen


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1: Forelle
2: Zander
3: Gegrillte Rotaugen|bigeyes#6#6#6.


----------



## Sxxlflx (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1. Zwergwels
2. Barsch
3. Zander


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Sind denn auch Salzwasserfische erlaubt?

1. Wittling ("Merlan")
2. Scholle
3. Wolfsbarsch ("Loup de Mer")
4. Zander
5. Flussbarsch

Und was man an Karpfen mögen kann, hab ich noch nie verstanden ...


----------



## Raubfischfreak (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

meine top 5

zander
hecht
bachforelle
schleie
aal


​


----------



## muecke101 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

hoi,

1. Zander
2. Barsch
3. Karpfen
4. Aal
5. Forelle  

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Leute meint ihr wirklich das es keinen Unterschied zwischen Bach und Regenbogenforelle gibt? Wenn die meisten nur Forelle schreiben könnte man das schon denken. Da ich selten Fisch esse werde ich keine Hitliste einstellen. Ich wundere mich aber auch dass Karpfen bei manchen so weit oben steht. Ich entnehme jedenfalls keinen Karpfen mehr. Ich finde die Schleie sollte bei vielen auch mehr Ansehen haben denn sie dürfte wohl der beste Friedfisch in der Küche sein. Ich finde sie geräuchert jedenfalls besser als ne Bach bzw. Regenbogenforelle. Auch den Aal hätte ich weiter oben eingestuft.


----------



## fritte (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Für mich stellt sich auch die Frage ob nur Süßwasser fische zählen???????????
1.Seeteufel (gegrillt/Pochiert)
2.Aal (frisch aus dem Rauch)
3.Wels (geräuchert/Pochiert)
3.Hecht (gegrillt)
4.Steinbeißer (rosmarin-Salzkruste)
5.Zander (ordinär gebraten)

Man sollte aber die Fische wie schonmal gesagt, wirklich vergleichen, denn Wildfang oder Tümpel macht schon ne menge aus. Es kommt aber auch beim Wildfang darauf an, wie er letzt endlich gefangen wurde, ob in Massen mit schleppnetz oder hand geangelt.
Die Fische schmecken dann sogar noch mal besser und vorallem sieht das Fleisch besser aus, da es keine Frakturen hat. Wenn wir Fisch kaufen dann zahlen wir lieber 4€ das Kilo mehr und haben 1 Wahl beim Fisch. Man kann aber jeden Fisch versauen, bzw. nen ollen Pangasius super hinbekommen wenn man weiß wie. Nicht umsonst zahlen viele Leute leider teures Geld für ne Seezunge und bekommen Pangasius. Also immer schön drauf achten, das ihr den Fisch im ganzen bekommt, ansonsten werdet Ihr leider hinters licht geführt.
Mich wundert es auch das noch keiner die Seezunge, oder der gleichen erwähnt hat. Super lecker. Nur bitte keine olle Senfsoße dazu geben, ist echt eine verletzung des Gaumens, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## BASS HUNTER (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1. Barsch
2. Zander
3. Waller

und wenns bei mir um sushi geht
1.Waller
2.Lachs
3.Thunfisch


----------



## Dart (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1. Thunfisch
2. Seeteufel
3. Seezunge
4. Dorsch
5. Barramundi


----------



## LUKA$ (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1.Wels
2.Zander
3.Dorade
4.Lachs
5.Steinbeisser

Aber sogesehen schmeckt mir eigentlich so gut wie jeder Fisch so lange man ihn richtig zubereitet.


----------



## zrako (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1. Seelachs
2. Makrele
3. Heringe
4. Sardinen
5. Thunfisch

Süßwasserfische schmecken mir nicht so gut.


----------



## Angelschreiner (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1 Barsch
2 Zander
3 Forelle
4 Dorsch
5 Backfische


Gruß Angelschreiner:vik:


----------



## karl_sorglos (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1 Zander
2 Aal
3 Forelle
4 Käpten Iglo|supergri


----------



## Huntemann (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1.Barsch
2.Zander
3.Schleie
4.Wels
5.Aal


----------



## andre23 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1. meeræsche
2. lachs/mefo
3. seezunge
4. aal
5-. seeteufel oder catfisch gerne auch hechtfilet(ohne haut)

...mann erkennt deutlich, wer am meer und binnensee angelt...


----------



## buk (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich aber auch dass Karpfen bei manchen so weit oben steht.


 
Wundere mich häufig über die schlechte Meinung.

Anständig vor- und zubereitet ist der Karpfen ein guter Speisefisch.

gruss


----------



## Barschi (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Hallo!

Natürlich können wir auch Meeresfische mit in die Hitliste rein nehmen, schließlich fangen wir ja auch dort unsere Fische. Interessant ist schon einmal wie gut der Barsch und der Zander in der Umfrage abschneiden. Ich möchte aber keine Beurteilung abgeben, da unsere Geschmäcker doch zu verschieden sind und die Zubereitung der Fische eine große Rolle spielt. Was den Karpfen betrifft gehen die Meinungen wohl doch etwas weiter auseinander. Karpfenliebhaber sollten uns mal ihre Meinung deutlich zum Ausdruck bringen.
Bin weiter gespannt auf eure Meinung #h#h#h



Euer Barschi!


----------



## buk (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass ich zu den Karpfen Liebhabern gehöre.

Ist zum ersten kein Patentrezept und zum zweiten wohl kein grosses Geheimniss.

Zu allererst muss natürlich der Karpfen stimmen.D.h.:
Gewässer und Alter...Schuppen eher als Spiegler.

I.d.R schneide ich aus Karpfen Filets, dadurch vermeide ich, dass beim Zubereiten die tranig/modrig schmeckende Schicht 
zwischen Bauch und Flossen ins Fleisch kommt.
Ich hab mal von einem erfahreneren Fischzubereiter diesen Tipp bekommen.

Ich selbst hab bisher 4-5 Karpfen bis max 8-9Pfd. filetiert und nach gusto zubereitet und kann nur sagen, dass es ein Genuss war.

gruss


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (20. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Kurz überlegen..................gar nicht ganz so einfach..................ok, hab mich entschieden:
1. Quappe im Winter (wenn das wasser danach ist unübertreffbar!!!!)
2. dicke Herbstbarsche (festes leckeres fleisch)
3. Frühlingsrotaugen (sauer eingelegt-weils die ERSTEN im März sind)
4. schleie, eher geräuchert als gedämpft, 
5. geräuchertem Brassen - zwar mehr gräten . aber nicht so wabblig als so  mancher karpfen  
 mein geheimtipp: 1,5kg döbel in der backofenröhre, "aufstellen"durch tasse in bauchhöhle und "zu füßen" weißwein-süppenbund-gemüse-würfel-sowasda, fertig garen lassen --- FINGERFOOD wegen der gräten, trotzdem schmackhaft  

Außerhalb der wertung: aal und karpfen-   - bei heißhunger muss ich einfach zuschlagen, zuviel mag ich aber überhaupt nicht so, naja ist subjektiv
mfg FG


----------



## butje_hh (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1. Hecht
2. Zander/Barsch
3. Lachs
4. Forelle
5. Aal

und bei allen ist es mir wurscht ob geräuchert, gedünstet, gegrillt, gekocht oder gebraten|supergri


----------



## Fish&Chips (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1. (Brat) Aal oder auch selbstgeräuchert
2. Flunder (filet) gebraten aus der Pfanne
3. Barsch/ Zander (filet) in Mehl gewendet,Salzen, Pfeffern. In der Pfanne gebraten
4. Dorsch als Frikadellen oder auch als Bratfisch
5. Hering aus der Pfanne; Wels aus der Pfanne, (Meer)Forelle und Lachs geräuchert..etc. sowie alle anderen Fische die lecker zubereitet wurden


----------



## Heuxs (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1.Rotbarsch
2.Heilbutt
3.Barsch
4.Zander
5.Aal geräuchert


Heuxs


----------



## mot67 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1. mefo, als tartar auf gebuttertem weißbrot oder gebeizt oder geräuchert  
2. heilbutt, gebraten oder geräuchert
2. dorade vom grill
4. dorsch, aus dem sud mit dillsauce oder als frikadelle
5. aal, geräuchert


----------



## carpcatcher07 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Forelle (gegrillt)
|
Döbel (gegrillt)
|
Barsch (gebraten)
|
Zander​


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

so mein senf auch dazu:1.meeresfische
                                2.boddenhechte
                                3.barsche-bbarsche
                                4.zander
                                5.schleie


----------



## mipo (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*



esox02 schrieb:


> so mein senf auch dazu:1.meeresfische
> 2.boddenhechte
> 3.barsche-bbarsche
> 4.zander
> 5.schleie


 
Du hast die Aalquappe vergessen. :q


----------



## Adlerfan (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1. (brat)aal und forelle (nur wild!!!), wolfsbarsch
2. zander, mefo, barsch
3. hecht, dorsch, aal (geräuchert)
4. wels, karpfen (fluss)


----------



## Toffee (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

*1. Schellfisch*
2.Lachs
3.Forelle
4.Heilbutt
5.Scholle

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Cachmoor (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1.Barsch
2.Zander
3.Steinbeisser
4.Hecht


----------



## worker_one (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1. Steinbeisser
2. Heilbutt
3. Dorsch
4. Barsch
5. Forelle
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
100. Aal :g:v


----------



## pike1984 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1. Räucheraal
2. Forelle
3. Barsch (bevorzugt geräuchert)
4. Karpfen (geräuchert oder gebacken)
5. Fischpflanzerl (aus Brachsen, Nasen, Barben, Aitel, was grad eben da ist)

Dann kommt noch der Hecht, der aber definitiv vorm Zander steht, da mir dessen Fleisch irgendwie zu trocken ist. In Sachen Meeresfische habe ich bisher nur mit Tiefkühlkost Bekanntschaft gemacht. Gibt sicher einige leckere Salzwasserfische. Aber wenn man sie nicht selber fängt...


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1. Zander
2. Hecht
3. Barsch
4. Forelle

... andere süßwasserfische ess ich net #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*



Toffee schrieb:


> *1. Schellfisch*



#6 Stimmt, hast ja recht, der leckerste Fisch überhaupt!

Hab noch nie einen gefangen, daher habe ich ihn in meiner Liste vergessen #c


----------



## Anglerfreak (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1. Aal (geräuchert)
2. Karpfensuppe
3. Zander
4. Barsch
5. Forelle


mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Jedem das seine mit den Karpfen. Finde sie abartig. Sie kämpfen gut und das wars. Am besten finde ich ebenfalls die Quappe. Die ist echt bisher unübertroffen. Geräuchert genauso wie gebraten.


----------



## hans albers (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

moin...

hier meine top:

1. seeteufel
2. wolfsbarsch(im salzmantel..hammer!!!)
3. zander
4. dorsch
5. barsch

an die mods:
kann man daraus nicht ne 
umfrage machen????

greetz
hans


----------



## Henryhst (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Also ich bin Fisch esser durch und durch!!!!

1:Barsch und Zander
2:Aal
3 Hering, Horni
4:Flunder
5:Hecht
5:


----------



## Harry Flosse (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

1.Wels
2. Zander
3. Barsch
4. Ukelei(frittiert)
5. Schleie


----------



## Gunnar. (21. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Moin, 

1.Karpfen - geräuchert
2.Karpfen - gebraten
3.Karpfen - gebacken
4.Karpfen - gegrillt
5.Karpfen - gekocht
 Generell : je größer (der Karpfen) desto besser!!!


----------



## Drohne (22. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Der Reihenfolge nach:

1. Schleie -in Folie gebraten und mit Petersilie und Knoblauch  verfeinert#6
2. Zander -serbisch zubereitet
3. Flusskarpfen, -Filets gebacken


----------



## Taxidermist (24. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Allgemein sind Seefische geschmacklich nicht von Süßwasserfischen zu topen.Ich hatte beruflich die Gelegenheit auch den einen oder anderen Exoten zu verkosten.Am besten fand
ich Goldmakrele dicht gefolgt von geräuchertem Schwertfisch,als besten Süßwasserfisch aß
ich mal eine 8Kg.  Ferox aus Irland (natürlich nicht alleine).
Süßwasser:1.Forelle (Irland)           Salzwasser:1.Lachs
               2.Aal                                                                                          2.Heilbutt(geräuchert)
               3.Barsch                                                                                 3.Tunfisch
               4.Zander                                                                                 4.Dornhai(Schillerlocke)
               5.Schleie(ab ca.40cm)                                             5.Rotbarsch

Gruß Taxidermist


----------



## Tosch75 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Barsch auf Gemüsebett vom Grill
Zanderfilet in Butter gebraten wohlweise mit mandelblättchen oder Mehl paniert 
Aal geräuchert 
Weisfischfrikadelle (Brassen, Rotaugen usw.)   mit Zwiel und Frikadelle
Forelle gebeizt mit Dill und Honig Senf Sauce 

Aber ein Bringer für alle Fischreste ( Egal ob Zander, Karpfen oder Aal )  ist Fischsuppe  mit Tomaten  Knobi und frischen Kräutern .... einfach Superlecker


----------



## PureContact (24. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

lachs
forelle
barsch
wels


----------



## andre23 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

...noch keiner eine meeræsche probiert...oder schmeckt euch die nur nicht???


----------



## Karsten01 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

andre,
wie schmeckt die denn?Also mich würd das wirklich interressieren,weil diese Fische im Sommer viel bei uns in Travemünde anzutreffen sind

#h


----------



## abuhamster (24. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Moin moin,
meine Rangliste ist:
Barsch
Zander
dann eine weile lang garnichts,
dann kommen Forelle(geräuchert) und Karpfen(gebacken, in einer  fränkischen Karpfenwirtschaft)
Gruß aus Franken


----------



## andre23 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*



Karsten01 schrieb:


> andre,
> wie schmeckt die denn?Also mich würd das wirklich interressieren,weil diese Fische im Sommer viel bei uns in Travemünde anzutreffen sind
> 
> #h



ist ein absoluter traum ...geræuchert, gegrillt, aus der pfanne...oder geduenstet mit gemuese/sahne....filet oder ganz...


...steht bei mir nicht umsonst auf platz 1 .....aus meiner sicht, der meist unterschætzte fisch....

...einfach mal probieren....:q:q:q


----------



## andre23 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

...kenn ich ...an der passat schwammen frueher etliche...


----------



## Patrick S. (24. August 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch schmeckt am besten? Hitliste!*

Also da bin ich jetzt mal ehrlich, eigentlich schmecken doch fast alle Fische, wenn diese richtig zubereitet sind.

Ok, ganz oben steht bei mir die Forelle und der Hecht, aber ansonsten kann man sich doch alle ( naja außer die komplett ungenießbaren durch Gift oder so ) schmecken lassen.


----------

